# Another EOS M grip



## Rocky (Jun 29, 2014)

Has any body ever use this? It is only 7mm thick. 

http://www.amazon.com/Flipbac-FBG4-Camera-Digital-Cameras/dp/B006TOHWN4/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1403999375&sr=8-7&keywords=eos+m+grip


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 29, 2014)

I just installed one of these last week. You peel off the factory rubber grip and replace it with the Flipbac G4. So far, so good. Nice handling and it is not too thick.

Here are some pics from a post on a another forum that shows what it looks like mounted on the M.

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/51945658


----------

